# Where to get a tetanus shot in Mexico



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Our young gardener and I have been slowly dismantling a large palapa. It is very well built and is held together by 6-8 inch nails in parts.
Recently I stepped on one of those nails and it went right through my shoe and well into the bottom of my foot.
I have since recovered but I probably should get a tetanus shot as a precaution. Last time was possibly 40 years ago.

My first thought was Cruz Roja - but it turns out they do not do any needles.
I am not going to visit IMSS.

So that might leave a private hospital's emergency room or ??
I will ask at the local consult area at a nearby farmacia.

Any other ideas ?


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

You could go to any doctor. They will send you to a lab nearby.
I don't know how informed you are about tetanus, but it has nothing to do with rusty nails. It comes from a bacteria that lies dormant in the soil, usually where there have been animals around. The reason for the rusty nail myth is that it's a puncture wound, meaning bacteria can get trapped in there as opposed to an open wound that bleeds a lot and expels the bacteria.
If the nail came out of the palapa, and was new when the palapa was constructed, rather than a nail that's been lying around in the dirt, you probably have nothing to be concerned about- tetanus isn't airborne, but of course do whatever makes you feel safe.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

My father survived tetanus and he always told us how nasty and painful it was . He got injurred with a rusted oyster basket on a boat and it did not heal well then he went to the harvest in the vineyard where they worked the land with horses and that did it..


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, it's a horrible disease that you can easily die from. But I did read once that there has never been a case of tetanus in anyone who's ever been vaccinated for it once, without taking all those booster shots they say you should have every ten years.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

the shots can be had at any doctor but it is hard to remember to get the booster and get harder and harder to remember anything..


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Ain't that the truth. I recently started wearing a watch which can display my blood pressure. I wish I could talk to it and have it take notes of my thoughts (and remind me later). Perhaps those Amazon Alexa devices have that function ?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you have a public health clinic near you? We have one just down the street and around the corner from us. I got a tetanus booster there at no cost. I didn’t go to the clinic with that in mind, but a couple years ago when I went for an influenza vaccine, they asked me if my tetanus shot was up to date. Since I couldn’t remember having had one since I was young, I figured it was long overdue, and told them that, so they offered me the shot.


----------



## Trad+Cath+2022 (Jan 2, 2022)

MangoTango said:


> Our young gardener and I have been slowly dismantling a large palapa. It is very well built and is held together by 6-8 inch nails in parts.
> Recently I stepped on one of those nails and it went right through my shoe and well into the bottom of my foot.
> I have since recovered but I probably should get a tetanus shot as a precaution. Last time was possibly 40 years ago.
> 
> ...


If there aren't any dogs or chickens on the property, your chances of tetanus are low. Also, you can always open the wound so it can't allow the tetanus bacteria to grow. Just let air into it. I typically slice open puncture wounds with a clean razor to let them bleed and prevent tetanus. Much better than getting a tetanus shot, which contains crap in it that goes straight past the blood-brain barrier.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Trad+Cath+2022 said:


> If there aren't any dogs or chickens on the property, your chances of tetanus are low. Also, you can always open the wound so it can't allow the tetanus bacteria to grow. Just let air into it. I typically slice open puncture wounds with a clean razor to let them bleed and prevent tetanus. Much better than getting a tetanus shot, which contains crap in it that goes straight past the blood-brain barrier.


With folk medicine and home remedies the average human lived to the ripe old age of about 30 years. Modern medical methods have more than doubled that. One can believe what one wants.


----------



## Trad+Cath+2022 (Jan 2, 2022)

TundraGreen said:


> With folk medicine and home remedies the average human lived to the ripe old age of about 30 years. Modern medical methods have more than doubled that. One can believe what one wants.


B.S. In 1900 it was 45 years of age in the US. Access to clean water, sewage systems, and agricultural advancements were the primary reasons people begin living longer. It had little do with "modern" allopathic medicine. Penicillin helped some, but it was considered a cure-all (they got that wrong) and then replaced homeopathy, which should never have gone away. Most modern allopathy is a joke when compared to homeopathy.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

This one is for you, TundraGreen.
When I was a kid way back in the '60s my grandparent's summer home received some flood damage. While cleaning up the mess my uncle stepped on a nail. My grandmother (born in 1894) cleaned the wound then took the nail, smeared it with bacon grease and threw it out into the surrounding woods. That's it. My uncle suffered no ill effects. Success!
When my father developed bursitis in his elbow grandma put a small potato in a Bull Durham sack and told him to wear it around his neck. We will never know if that one worked.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Trad+Cath+2022 said:


> B.S. In 1900 it was 45 years of age in the US. Access to clean water, sewage systems, and agricultural advancements were the primary reasons people begin living longer. It had little do with "modern" allopathic medicine. Penicillin helped some, but it was considered a cure-all (they got that wrong) and then replaced homeopathy, which should never have gone away. Most modern allopathy is a joke when compared to homeopathy.





> From https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allopathic_medicine:
> Most modern science-based medical treatments (antibiotics, vaccines, and chemotherapeutics, for example) do not fit Samuel Hahnemann's definition of allopathy, as they seek to prevent illness, or alleviate an illness by eliminating its cause.


As I said before, One can believe what one wants.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

To amplify a bit: Clean water, sewage systems and agricultural advancements all come from modern scientific methods, the same source that has provided us with antibiotics, vaccines and other modern medical practices.


----------



## Trad+Cath+2022 (Jan 2, 2022)

TundraGreen said:


> To amplify a bit: Clean water, sewage systems and agricultural advancements all come from modern scientific methods, the same source that has provided us with antibiotics, vaccines and other modern medical practices.


There are three other systems of medicine. Ayurvedic, naturopathic, and homeopathic. All are far older than allopathic, which is what you are pushing, as the sole health solution. Allopathic never treats the cause of the disease, but only the symptoms. All allopathic doctors and nurses I have come to know all confess that they are ultimately professional drug pushers. This is a business model based on the idea that if you can keep the patient alive but in constant need of prescription drugs, you can keep your business thriving. This is what is taught at the allopathic medical associations. They teach nothing about addressing the core issues that create disease. If they did, they would be out of the mega-profits that that bring in. I'll bet you retired very comfortably as an allopathic doctor. Why is it that allopathic doctors feel the need to pooh-pooh the three other health systems, while the three other health systems routinely work together in harmony without attacking each other? Propaganda baby.


----------

